
Official Google Research Blog: Market Algorithms and Optimization Meeting - Anon84
http://googleresearch.blogspot.com/2009/01/market-algorithms-and-optimization.html
======
jimbokun
Up-voted because it links to this:

<http://research.google.com/pubs/papers.html>

Looks like a lot of interesting reading in there. If you're of a
conspiratorial mind, might also give guesses as to what Google is up to (or
wants to be up to in the future).

